# Jedi Academy strange graphic problem!



## danskibee (Jun 28, 2003)

Hey guys,

I've just installed Jedi Knight : Jedi Academy and I've got a really strange problem with the graphics.

It all runs smooth as anything, the first level looks wonderful and the performance is brilliant - only thing is - there's no characters!! I can hear them speaking and see all the landscape and the spaceship crash, but the characters don't appear to have been drawn and so my character is invisible and there are no other people about!

Don't understand why this is, all the rest of the graphics are spot on and running as smooth as anything!

Only thing I can think of is, I downloaded a no cd fix (I do have the CD though, don't worry! I just don't like changing CD's all the time - I have a lot of games and prefer to just run them straight off without having to wait for CDs to load) and wonder if that could have made a difference?

Hope someone can help!

Danny.


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

Sounds like a graphics driver issue. Make sure your running the latest catalyst drivers for your card found here:ATI


----------



## danskibee (Jun 28, 2003)

The drivers a completely up-to-date I did them just last week to the new Catalyst drivers. Think it'll be the crack, I'll take it off and try it with the disc.


----------

